# :: قاعات الترفيه :: > قاعات السيارات والمواصلات >  نصائح وإرشادات لترشيد إستهلاك الوقود

## saladino

[frame="2 80"]*

أمور بسيطة يهملها عدد كبير من السائقين مع أنها يمكن أن توفر
عليهم مبالغ لا بأس بها من مصروف شراء الوقود ، وفي هذا
الموضوع كل ما يجب أن تعرفه من نصائح لتحقيق ذلك ، وعدم الوقوع
في فخ الاستهلاك الزائد وغير الضروري...


السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته


كي لا تصبح السيارة عبئاً عليك


أمور بسيطة يهملها عدد كبير من السائقين مع أنها يمكن أن توفر عليهم مبالغ لا
بأس بها من مصروف شراء الوقود ، وفي هذا الموضوع كل ما يجب أن تعرفه من نصائح
لتحقيق ذلك ، وعدم الوقوع في فخ الاستهلاك الزائد وغير الضروري.

يوماً بعد يوم يرتفع سعر وقود السيارات في مختلف دولنا العربية ويصبح حصيلة
مصروف الوقود في الشهر مساوية لحصيلة مصروف الغذاء ، وربما لنصف فاتورة الهاتف
خصوصاً إذا كانت العائلة تمتلك أكثر من سيارة يستخدمها الأب والأولاد في
الذهاب إلى الجامعة أو العمل ، إضافة إلى الحاجيات الأخرى. ومن هنا كان واجب
الاقتصاد في الوقود واجباً شخصياً وعائلياً قبل أن يكون واجباً وطنياً
أخلاقياً لأن التقليل من استهلاكه مسالة صحية معروفة.

والتوفير في الوقود يتخذ أشكالاً عديدة فمثلاً إن لم تراقب كمية الهواء في
إطارات السيارة بشكل منتظم ( وهذا ما يفعله سائق من بين كل ثلاث سائقين ) فأنت
ضحية مصروف في الوقود جد مرتفع.

ويجب أن تعلم في هذا المجال أن أي سيارة فقدت كمية من الهواء في أكثر من إطار
من إطاراتها تستهلك 70 % من الوقود الإضافي عما كانت تستهلكه لو كانت إطاراتها
مملوءة بالهواء كما يجب.

كما يجب أن تعلم أنك لابد أن تغير بشكل دوري ومنتظم مصفى الهواء في سيارتك
وكذلك الشمعات والزيت ومصفى الزيت.


خطوات لابد منها :-

فحتى لو كانت سيارتك حديثة جداً ومجهزة بكل ما يلزم وخصوصاً جهاز الحقن (
injection ) من آخر الطراز ولكنها تملك مصفياً للهواء متسخاً ، وشمعات على
غطائها غشاء أسود من مزيج متعدد العناصر ، فإنها تستهلك 10% من الوقود أكثر
مما لو كان المصفى نظيفاً والشمعات كذلك.

والمعروف حسب التجارب والإحصائيات أن هذه النسبة يمكن أن تتضاعف وتصبح 20 % أو
30 % في المدينة حيث الازدحام والسرعات البطيئة.

بالنسبة للزيت فهو إذا كان رخواً جداً بمعنى أنه فاقد لخواصه فهو يتناسب في
زيادة الاستهلاك بنسبة 3% .

وهناك أمر آخر لابد من لفت النظر إليه ، فمن المعروف أنك تشغل جهاز التبريد
عندما يشتد الحر ، تشغيلك لجهاز التبريد هذا يضاعف استهلاك الوقود بشكل كبير
ومباشر.

ووفقاً لدراسة قامت بها المؤسسة الأوروبية لحماية البيئة والحفاظ على الطاقة
فإن تشغيل جهاز التبريد يؤدي إلى استهلاك إضافي للوقود بنسبة 20 % في المدينة
وبنسبة 3 % على الطرقات السريعة ، وتفسير الفرق في هذا الاستهلاك الإضافي
فيعود إلى أن ضغط جهاز التبريد يتطلب قدرة تتراوح بين حصانين إلى ثلاثة أحصنة
، وبما أن المحرك لا يكون بمستوى طاقته القصوى في المدينة بسبب الحد من السرعة
أولاً والازدحام ثانياً ، فهو يرهق وبالتالي فهو يتطلب كمية أكبر من الوقود ،
ومن هنا فالخبراء ينصحون باستخدام جهاز التبريد لفترة محددة ثم إيقافه ثم
العودة إلى تشغيلها عندما تدعو الحاجة.

قـُـــدْ بـســلاســة :- إن الميدان الذي تستطيع فيه تحقيق اقتصاد فعلي في
الوقود هو ميدان طريقة ونوعية القيادة ، فالقيادة التي نطلق عليها اصطلاحاً (
القيادة الرياضية ) أو القيادة السريعة بالعربي الفصيح تزيد من استهلاك الوقود
بنسبة 20 % في طرقات المدينة أو ضواحيها ، كما تزيد هذا الاستهلاك بنسبة 15 %
على الطرقات السريعة ، ولذلك إذا أردت فعلاً الاقتصاد في الوقود ، وبالتالي
الاقتصاد في جيبك فعليك إتباع النصائح البسيطة الآتية :-

1 - يجب أن تقلع بشكل ناعم وبطئ.

2 - انتقل إلى السرعات القصوى مرحلياً 3000 إلى 3500 RPM.

3 - لا تحاول تحمية المحرك هذه التحمية التي يلجأ إليها غالبية السائقين بل
أدره واقلع شرط أن تبقى سائراً بسرعة خفيفة حوالي الكيلو متر وربما تتضاعف هذه
المسافة عندما يكون الطقس بارداً. لدّي تعليق بسيط >>((أول مرة أسمع
بهذا !! .. فما أعرفه أنه يجب عليك تحمية السيارة قبل القيادة وخصوصا ً في
الصباح الباكر أو دعنا نقول إذا كانت السيارة متوقفة لفترة طويلة 4 ساعات أو
أكثر))

4 - انظر إلى الإشارة الضوئية باستمرار ومن مسافة بعيدة فلا داعي للسرعة
والوصول إلى الإشارة الحمراء عندما ترى من بعيد أن الإشارة الصفراء قد
اشتغلت.

5 - النصيحة نفسها بالنسبة للازدحام ، فلا داعي للسرعة طالما أنك ترى أمامك من
بعيد ازدحاماً شديداً والسيارات شبه متوقفة.

6 - وبشكل عام فإن القاعدة الذهبية هي القيادة السلسة الخالية من التسريع أو
التسارع التي تتبعه مباشرة استعمال المكابح.

وبالطبع يجب أن تتفادى القيادة بسرعة مرتفعة بينما ذراع السرعات على الرقم 2
أو العكس كأن تسير بسرعة بطيئة وأنت على الرقم 4 في علبة التروس لأن الحالتان
تؤديان إلى ارتفاع معدل الاستهلاك.

فإذا حافظت عزيزي على هذه النصائح البسيطة يمكنك توفير مبلغ مالي لا يستهان به
وستكتشف أنت أهميته في آخر الشهر إذا حسبت ما تصرفه على شراء الوقود.


جدول الاستهلاك الزائد

النقص في هواء الإطارات 70% على سرعة 130 km / h

الإهمال في العناية 10% على سرعة 130 km / h و 30% في المدينة

جهاز التبريد 20% في المدينة و 3% على الطرقات السريعة

أسلوب القيادة 20% في المدينة و 15% خارج المدينة

الزيت شديد الرخوة 3% في المدينة

الحمولة على السطح حوالي 10% 

*[/frame]

----------


## zizoYAzizo

الف شكر ياصلادينو انا مكنتش عارف حاجه عن الموضوع ده 
تسلم ايدك ياكبير

----------


## saladino

> الف شكر ياصلادينو انا مكنتش عارف حاجه عن الموضوع ده 
> تسلم ايدك ياكبير


يعنى انا اللى كنت عارف
 اهو عرفنا 
هههههه
شكرا على التواصل

----------


## darwish

شكرااا على النصائح الجميلة

----------


## nop88

mecri

----------


## Hesham Nassar

> *
> 
> أمور بسيطة يهملها عدد كبير من السائقين مع أنها يمكن أن توفر
> عليهم مبالغ لا بأس بها من مصروف شراء الوقود ، وفي هذا
> الموضوع كل ما يجب أن تعرفه من نصائح لتحقيق ذلك ، وعدم الوقوع
> في فخ الاستهلاك الزائد وغير الضروري...
> 
> 
> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> ...


*مشكور على الموضوع أخي سلادينو*

----------


## طائر الشرق

شكرا اخى الحبيب
شئ زيادة كمان للمسافرين على الطرق السريعة الطويلة

ينصح دائما برش ومسح مقدمة السيارة بالجاز لانها تعمل على تقليل مقاومة الهواء للسيارة 
وماحدش يستهين بدا  لانها فعلا هامة جدا جدا جدا

فى امان الله

----------


## saladino

*مشكور اخى طائر على المرور والاضافة الطيبة*

----------


## النمر تايجر

شكراااااااااا لكم  وانا سعيد بانضمامي اليكم

----------

